# My experience with eGlobal Creative Publishers



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi everyone!
It's been a while since I posted here, and I'm just getting used to the new layout! Everything is different!

There are few older threads here that discuss eGlobal Creative Publishers, but I didn't want to resurrect anything. I did, however, want to share my experience with them briefly because I signed with them about a year and a half ago, so I have some feedback for those of you who were wondering if it is a legitimate company and safe to work with. Both answers are yes--they are legitimate and safe to work with.

I signed a huge chunk of back list titles with them in Dec 2019 with non-exclusive contracts so I could keep them wide. I've made a little bit of money from those back list books, but I've made more from learning to write web novels. eGlobal offers training to authors who want to learn the differences between writing novels and serialized fiction. From their training, I've gone on to make a sizable amount of income from web novels. This month, I will make more from web novels than I will on Amazon. I have been continuing to publish new novels on Amazon as well, so it is possible to do both. This is just another revenue stream, one that is beginning to take off.

Whether you're considering listing your back list with eGlobal or want to complete their training to make the most of writing web novels, they are great to work with. If anyone has any specific questions, feel free to message me. They've also just redone their website and have a lot more information there. I'm not sure if I can link to it without breaking forum rules, but it's pretty easy to find if you search for their name.


----------



## MMSN (Feb 27, 2019)

How much did they charge you for the training?


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

MMSN said:


> How much did they charge you for the training?


It's free. None of their services cost anything.


----------



## Litakurn (11 mo ago)

ID Johnson said:


> Hi everyone!
> It's been a while since I posted here, and I'm just getting used to the new layout! Everything is different!
> There are few older threads here that discuss eGlobal Creative Publishers, but I didn't want to resurrect anything. I did, however, want to share my experience with them briefly because I signed with them about a year and a half ago, so I have some feedback for those of you who were wondering if it is a legitimate company and safe to work with.
> Both answers are yes--they are legitimate and safe to work with.
> ...


Hi, i was recently notified to the next step of recruitment process. How much does they pay?


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Litakurn said:


> Hi, i was recently notified to the next step of recruitment process. How much does they pay?


If you're talking about the boot camp program, it depends. It's mostly royalty based, though there is usually a small advance. The royalties earned will depend upon the genre you write in and how well your book does, just like with most any other publisher. They also have a ghostwriting program that pays per thousand words completed, and the rate is based on the amount of experience the writer has. With boot camp, writers have made five figures a month from one book when it's in a popular subgenre, like wolf shifter, but there are a lot of variables at play. Every author's experience is different, of course. If you have any other questions, I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## Madeline2015 (Jul 3, 2021)

They were supposed to send me a contract over 2 months ago and I've heard nothing back after nudging twice. I was excited since they get you on many serial apps at once but I'm not going to chase them.


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Madeline2015 said:


> They were supposed to send me a contract over 2 months ago and I've heard nothing back after nudging twice. I was excited since they get you on many serial apps at once but I'm not going to chase them.


I'm sorry--I know they're getting hundreds of submissions for boot camp every day so it might've gotten lost in the shuffle, but that's frustrating, I'm sure. Hopefully, it will come through soon if you're still interested.


----------

